# 5" double stroke hand water pump



## georgjorge (Feb 20, 2020)

Good morning,

I am eagerly looking for a double stroke hand water pump plan for my 5" loco. Could anybody help me?
Unfortunately I got no results on my search in this forum.

Best Regards

Georg


----------



## Charles Lamont (Feb 20, 2020)

(deleted)


----------



## georgjorge (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi,
to clarify my question, I am looking for drawings to build my own one.
Georgjorge


----------



## Mike1 (Feb 21, 2020)

I think this pump is for a Super Simplex 5" gauge locomotive


----------



## georgjorge (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi Mike,
this is exactly what I was looking for! Unfortunately, I cannot read the measurements. Do you have a better resolution? 
Thank You for Your help.
Best Regards
Georgjorge


----------



## Mike1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hi Georgjorge,
Sorry I haven't a better picture, only thing I can suggest is to save the picture to your computer and see if you can edit it some how, however in the meantime I will see if I can improve on the picture.
Regards.
Mike.


----------



## Mike1 (Feb 22, 2020)

This may help modified pump. Mike.


----------



## georgjorge (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi Mike,
that´s clear now. Thank You very much for Your help!
Best Regards
georgjorge


----------

